# DS #4177: Saga 2: Hihou Densetsu - Goddess of Destiny (Japan)



## B-Blue (Sep 16, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-5372^^


----------



## mcboom (Sep 16, 2009)

Looks like a great game

Freezes on R4 v 1.18 after first cutscene when the guy jumps out the window


----------



## Twid (Sep 16, 2009)

Jap only ?


----------



## Twid (Sep 16, 2009)

Jap only ?


----------



## Freudian Lemur (Sep 16, 2009)

No, it's also in Esperanto


----------



## Aeladya (Sep 16, 2009)

mcboom said:
			
		

> Looks like a great game
> 
> Freezes on R4 v 1.18 after first cutscene when the guy jumps out the window




As if you didn't see that coming though? It's made by Square Enix. They put piracy protection I'd say on about 99.9% of their games now. Oh and yes, from what I've heard this game is a Japanese only release. While it was popular back in the 90's when the game was first released, I doubt we will actually get the game with an English translation unless someone else does it for us.


----------



## Maz7006 (Sep 16, 2009)

Twid said:
			
		

> Jap only ?



Saga_2_Hihou_Densetsu_Goddess_of_Destiny_*JAP*_NDS-PLAYiT


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 16, 2009)

inb4noobflood

OMGWTFBBQ it's out? YES!

But it's only 128 MB... Weird...


----------



## clegion (Sep 16, 2009)

GO,GO,GO mmm how much chance does this game have in coming to the state or any other english language version?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 16, 2009)

clegion said:
			
		

> GO,GO,GO mmm how much chance does this game have in coming to the state or any other english language version?


Read the previous posts, it's close to none. But if you're lucky, DarthNemesis, psycoblaster or someone else might do a small or full translation.


----------



## clegion (Sep 16, 2009)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> clegion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awww, guess i have to be lucky, or i could somehow learn japanesse


----------



## shakirmoledina (Sep 16, 2009)

if a game is not released in english then i dont care about it though good to know it is here...
make more translatios( official) and do not cause a headache to translator of this forum (this msg to the game developers)


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 16, 2009)

And with this, my September game release list is complete.


----------



## GlennTheMage (Sep 16, 2009)

EZ Flash Vi Confirmed to Freeze after the first scene due to AP Issues I think


----------



## djricekcn (Sep 16, 2009)

Edit binary to bypass:

001BD834 EA ? EB
001BDAD4 26 ? 27

no guarantee's it'll work for you.

Patch if you need it:
http://upload.thaimisc.com/get.php?b32532c...069a8a0dbd5a1,3

Doesn't work with CycloDS 1.56b1 but does work with 1.55 final


----------



## shado blackstar (Sep 16, 2009)

Cute. I wish they'd ported the first remake to the GBA though. They did with the Final Fantasy 1 and 2 remakes, and even the Final Fantasy 4 one, but no SaGa?
Still nice to see SaGa 2 remade.


----------



## anaxs (Sep 17, 2009)

looks liek an awesome game
is it like luminous arc??


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 17, 2009)

is not luminous arc for sure
it is a total remake of a RPG game on GB

you won't regret downloading it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



this game level up randomly...


----------



## djricekcn (Sep 17, 2009)

To be honest, I like the original GB one more than this one...this one is kind of slow...like the remake of secret of mana (final fantasy adventures) on the gba.


----------



## m3rox (Sep 17, 2009)

Damn, I seriously hope this gets a stateside release.


----------



## tj445 (Sep 17, 2009)

I have a problem with this.

after i patched it for the AP, i cant save the game.
it always says that its "unable to save...deleting fire" every time i try to save.
any fix for this?
i am using AKAIO and yes i have enough space (like 500mb) unless it writes the save 10 times its size...


----------



## nori2nori (Sep 17, 2009)

*How to play "Saga 2: Hihou Densetsu" on your DSTT and R4*


1. Download Patch.rar or Patch2.rar and get a Patch.exe file from the RAR archive. 
You can use a Patch.exe in the Patch.rar in most cases like DSTT, but if you have some problem you may want to use a Patch.exe in the Patch2.rar.

2. Drag your ROM and drop it onto the Patch.exe. That's all.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




If you use AK2/AK2i, you need to boot the ROM with DMA mode off state.  

Note: 
The file having the ".bak" extension is the backup copy of the original nds file.
You can use Patc.exe to both "Pokemon Soul Silver" and Pokemon "Heart Gold". 


Credit to Rudolph.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 17, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> is not luminous arc for sure
> it is a total remake of a RPG game on GB
> 
> you won't regret downloading it
> ...



well, if any younger gamer are reading this, think last remanent.


----------



## tj445 (Sep 17, 2009)

Help, i still cant save the game even after trying both the patches...


----------



## kwanying (Sep 17, 2009)

I got the same problem with AKi (won't save) but then i remember most patch i do with vista/7 i got problem.
So i use win xp to patch it and its saving for me now. Hope it works for you to.


----------



## tj445 (Sep 17, 2009)

Even i dont use anything other than Xp so i cant still find what the problem is, maybe a patch that forces the save?
Since i can see it SAVES　Then says that its corrupt and erases it, just like blood of bahamut, so is there a way to override it?


----------



## DJ91990 (Sep 17, 2009)

~YAY~!
Rudolph does it again!
Thanx dude!


----------



## nori2nori (Sep 17, 2009)

@tj445

If you use AKAIO, you need to hold "A" button pushing down a while when you start the game.  This means you can start the game with DMA mode off. 

Otherwise, you can use following old AK2Loader which is DMA mode off in default. You know you can switch multiple renamed Ak2Loader files on the AKAIO menu. This means you can exchange new Ak2Loader with old one easy.      
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RAGAKLFY


----------



## DJ91990 (Sep 17, 2009)

So this game uses the same DMA thing as Blood of Bahamut, in which the game save would erase if you did not use the BLUE LOADING[HOLD A] to start the game.


----------



## tj445 (Sep 17, 2009)

Yeah thanks for that, i was trying that holding Y since thats how it was in a patch at BOM, anyway its fixed now thanks for the collaboration.


----------



## pp1212 (Sep 18, 2009)

hello, im using r4 kernel 1.18 english, i have tried using patch1 only(froze right after getting sensei on party) then patch2 only(doesnt load game) then both patches which worked until i saved and then when i tried to play again it didnt load game anymore.

i wanna play this game so bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



if anyone can help me ill appreciate a lot


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 18, 2009)

what i did is hold X - red loading to use the old DMA mode
holding A - blue loading is turn off the DMA


----------



## getsallad (Sep 18, 2009)

What's to say that this game won't be seeing the US? Save for the three SNES titles, every single SaGa game has gone outside of Japan. Not counting the WSC remake of Makai Toushi SaGa, though, since the WSC itself didn't really make it abroad.
I'm expecting this to be sent to the rest of the world.


----------



## TKWizard (Sep 18, 2009)

This game will work for people with CycloDS Evolution if you load the 1.56 BETA 3 firmware..

I patched the game on the first page though and I'm already at Ashura's world. I'm hearting the Sprite.. Makes the area way too easy..


----------



## getsallad (Sep 18, 2009)

Oh, and thanks very much for the patch .exe! It was very helpful and really really appreciated. Is it correct to assume that it's a patch that works on many ROMs, removing the piracy protection?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 18, 2009)

getsallad said:
			
		

> Is it correct to assume that it's a patch that works on many ROMs, removing the piracy protection?


No, it's not, because every anti-piracy check is different for each game.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 22, 2009)

AKAIO 1.5
akaio 1.5 is out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



no more patching


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 22, 2009)

wow, elixir, u should go make a thread on that


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 22, 2009)

hahahahah someone else would
is already out


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 22, 2009)

ya, i just saw the thread


----------



## GreenBanana (Nov 1, 2009)

.


----------



## GreenBanana (Nov 1, 2009)

nori2nori said:
			
		

> *How to play "Saga 2: Hihou Densetsu" on your DSTT and R4*
> 
> 
> 1. Download Patch.rar or Patch2.rar and get a Patch.exe file from the RAR archive.
> ...


If it's so important, why is it hiding in the 22nd post of a forum thread?  

Gee willikers, Final Fantasy Legend 2.  I can't wait to run out of swords because they're made of butter or something and melt whenever you hit the enemy.  Does anybody know why they remembered this game existed?


----------

